# Living In Consonance With Creation



## Ambarsaria (Jun 30, 2011)

There are things to remember when we view creation and hence the creator (known as God, waheguru, kartar purakh, etc.).



> "First and foremost creation is a continuous transformation of what was, what is, what will be "


  Now as human beings we get myopic in how we see. A phrase that I paraphrase below comes to mind,



> From wonderful writings of Kahlil Gibran. I believe it is in his book “The Prophet”:  I paraphrase,​
> *An ant walking up your nose thinks it is climbing a mountain*​


Fundamentally it all points to the fact that eye of the beholder and visions of the beholder can at times be very limited.​ 
Question becomes:  What is the eye that will create a vision of the creation as a truth without limits.  Hence conversely the discovery and revelation of the creator.

Gurbani says there is no such eye and don't look for one or pretend you have one.  Creation is limitless, timeless, infinite and continuous.  Don’t need to go far, see first line in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, often known as “Mool Mantar”.  So with every passing moment, if you are developing a better and correct understanding of creation (hence the creator), you are doing well and should be proud.  

Does creation have timelines linked to our human lifespans in days, nights, weeks, months, years, decades and centuries.   The answer is absolutely not.  Creation’s timelines are not so limited but in a way are infinite.  So is it even a realistic or achievable goal to so called find God, understand all creation (hence the creator), or merge with so called “Jyot”, or be one with “waheguru”, etc.?  Unfortunately the answer is that it is not a realistic goal.  This kind of objective can only be set by those who don’t even pay attention and respect to the first line in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.  Namely,



> *ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*
> 
> *ArQ:- *Akwl purK ie`k hY, ijs dw nwm 'hoNd vwlw' hY jo isRStI dw rcnhwr hY, jo sB ivc ivAwpk hY, BY qoN rihq hY, vYr-rihq hY, ijs dw srUp kwl qoN pry hY, (Bwv, ijs dw srIr nws-rihq hY), jo jUnW ivc nhIN AwauNdw, ijs dw pRkwS Awpxy Awp qoN hoieAw hY Aqy jo siqgurU dI ikrpw nwl imldw hY[
> 
> God/creator is one and is known as the truth, is the creator of all, present everywhere, without fear, without animosity, is timeless, is not guided by life cycles, is a self creation and is realized through its own (God/creator) blessing.


  In a related aspect of timelines, the miseries, the misfortunes, the bad things (per anyone’s view or classification), why do these happen?  Can’t creator create a perfect world here and now?  Creation can be viewed as a continuous sculpture that has no relation to timelines of years or centuries as humans know these.  Creations is mixing things up, creation is testing new directions, creation is testing new transformations, so such variations are nothing for infinite creation but may appear huge for you and me.  These situations and the feelings and such that these create actually is a tool for creation to subdivide tasks in fulfilling its ultimate visions of infinity.  So elements of creation will evolve in the transformations.  Such as not fitting at any point towards the transformations of creation will transform, be part of another creation in ways the creator wants, and this will continue in the hands of the timeless and the infinite for times unknown.

  So should we just give up, feel dejected, feel hopeless and helpless!

  The answer is no.  Importance is in understanding our part, position amongst all creation around us.  Try to understand as much of creation as you can, behold creation, love creation in a way be thankful to be human.  Live in a way that you believe creation expected you to for the species or form that you are in.  Don’t sweat the small stuff, creation is not keeping a report card.  Read and understand the mool mantar again. You violate the possible rules or synergy of creation’s eye, it will become ruthlessly clear to you in your life time or other’s life times that associate or are linked to you physically or any other ways.  Creation does not bother most of the time but when it does it is abundantly obvious.  In human view of continuity, few births, few deaths, few diseased people, few good people or few bad people are not even an issue with creation.  The one creator’s creation has the ability to address or deal with such through transformations over time.

  Think big, understand big, act in consonance with all creation around, you would be considered a positive player in creation’s eye and be a contributor towards and party to creation’s long term plans.

  Sat Sri Akal.

*PS:  *A basic definition of the word "consonance" if it helps in the context of this post,

*consonance* [ˈkɒnsənəns], *consonancy*_n_ _pl_ *-nances*, *-nancies**

1.* agreement, harmony, or accord
*2.* (Literature / Poetry) _Prosody_ similarity between consonants, but not between vowels, as between the _s_ and _t_ sounds in _sweet silent thought_
*3.* (Music / Classical Music) _Music_*a.*   an aesthetically pleasing sensation or perception associated with the  interval of the octave, the perfect fourth and fifth, the major and  minor third and sixth, and chords based on these intervals ​*b.*  an interval or chord producing this sensation​


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 30, 2011)

I have made a habit now of reading this forum for about an hour every morning, often, I will read something thought provoking, or something that fills in the gaps on a thought I am musing, I find some of the posts regarding the wonders of the creator really help me to put the day in perspective, what I expect of the day, what I can give the day, but that was quite beautiful, thank you Ambersariaji:sippingcoffeemunda:


You know your having a good day when you ruin 4 envelopes trying to write down an address that begins with the numbers 93. 

If you try it you will understand


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jun 30, 2011)

'To think about God is to the human soul what breathing is to the human body.'
What Is God by Jacob Needleman


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jun 30, 2011)

spnadmin ji thanks for adding the image to the write-up. mundahug

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 30, 2011)

You are welcome. However, it was Aman Singh ji who did that. He will frequently search and add extraordinary images for news stories and commentaries every day.


----------



## Archived_member15 (May 17, 2012)

kaurhug I love this topic kudihug

I long to have the same Consonance with Creation, our dear Mother, that Saint Hildegard had: 


_"...God's soul is the wind rustling plants and leaves,_
_the dew dancing on the grass,_
_the rainy breezes making everything to grow._
_Just like this, the kindness of a person flows,_
_touching those dragging burdens of longing._
_We should be a breeze helping the homeless,_
_dew comforting those who are depressed,_
_the cool, misty air refreshing the exhausted,_
_and with God's teaching we have got to feed the hungry._
_This is how we share God's soul_

_..._

_I asked: "How can we know a Lord we have never seen?" _
_The Cosmic Man (the Word of God) said to me: _
_Don't you see me, day and night? _
_Don't you see me when you plant crops, _
_and when your seeds are nurtured with rainwater? _
_All of Creation has an affinity for its Creator_
_and knows the One Person who made it. _
_As the Creator loves his creation, _
_so Creation loves the Creator. _

_... _

_The soul is kissed by God in its innermost regions,_
_With interior yearning, grace and blessing are bestowed._
_It is a yearning to take on God's gentle yoke, _
_It is a yearning to give one's self to God's way. _
_The entire world has been embraced by this kiss_
_..._

_The Holy Spirit is a Burning Spirit, _
_Who kindles the hearts of humankind, _
_playing them like tympanum and lyre, _
_gathering volume in the temple of the soul_

_..._

_O Holy Spirit, _
_you are the mighty way in which everything, _
_that is in the heavens, on the earth and under the earth_
_is penetrated with connectedness, _
_penetrated with relatedness_

_..._

_When you see aridity, make it green, _
_There is a power in eternity, _
_and it is green. _
_The Earth is mother, _
_of all that is natural, _
_of all that is human_

_..._

_I compare the great love of Creator and Creation_
_to the same love and fidelity with which God binds _
_man and woman together._
_This is so that together, they might be, _
_creatively fruitful..."_


_-* Saint Hildegard of Bingen (1098-1179), *__*philosopher, mystic, visionary, *_
_*artist, poet, composer, theologian *__*and Doctor of the Catholic Church*_


----------



## Archived_member15 (Aug 17, 2012)

(Apologies I had to re-do this post because of a page error) 


I think that Alexander Pope was a man who lived in "Consonance" with creation: 


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>A[SIZE=-1]LL[/SIZE] are but parts of one stupendous whole,</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Whose body Nature is, and God the soul;</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>That, changed through all, and yet in all the same,</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Great in the earth, as in th’ ethereal frame,</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Warms in the sun, refreshes in the breeze,</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>[SIZE=-2]_5_[/SIZE]</TD></TR><TR><TD>Glows in the stars, and blossoms in the trees,</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Lives through all life, extends through all extent,</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Spreads undivided, operates unspent:</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Breathes in our soul, informs our mortal part;</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>As full, as perfect, in a hair as heart;</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>[SIZE=-2]_10_[/SIZE]</TD></TR><TR><TD>As full, as perfect, in vile man that mourns</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>As the rapt Seraphim, that sings and burns:</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>To him no high, no low, no great, no small—</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>He fills, he bounds, connects, and equals all.…</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>All nature is but art, unknown to thee:</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>[SIZE=-2]_15_[/SIZE]</TD></TR><TR><TD>All chance, direction, which thou canst not see:</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>All discord, harmony not understood;</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>All partial evil, universal good.

Go, from the creatures thy instructions take:
Learn from the birds what food the thickets yield;
Learn from the beasts the physic of the field;
Thy arts of building from the bee receive;
Learn of the mole to plow, the worm to weave;
Learn of the little nautilus to sail,
Spread the thin oar, and catch the driving gale.
Here too all forms of social union find,
And hence let reason, late, instruct mankind:
Here subterranean works and cities see;
There towns aerial on the waving tree.
Learn each small people's genius, policies,
The ant's republic, and the realm of bees:
How those in common all their wealth bestow,
And anarchy without confusion know;
And these for ever, tho' a monarch reign,
Their sep'rate cells and properties maintain.
Mark what unvary'd laws preserve each state,
Laws wise as nature, and as fix'd as fate. 

See the sole bliss heav'n could on all bestow!
Which who but feels can taste, but thinks can know:
Yet poor with fortune, and with learning blind,
The bad must miss, the good, untaught, will find;
Slave to no sect, who takes no private road,
But looks through nature up to nature's God:
Pursues that chain which links th' immense design,
Joins heav'n and earth, and mortal and divine;
Sees, that no being any bliss can know,
But touches some above, and some below;
Learns, from this union of the rising whole,
The first, last purpose of the human soul;
And knows where faith, law, morals, all began,
All end, in LOVE OF GOD, and LOVE OF MAN.
For him alone, hope leads from goal to goal,
And opens still, and opens on his soul


*- Alexander Pope (1688 – 1744), Catholic poet & mystic*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

